# Layout Blind Hunting



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I love shooting ducks out of the layout blind, and this morning the ducks fully cooperated. They didn't hesitate or second guess a thing, just dropped right in at 15 yards making for some fun shots. The 10 yard walk from the ATV wasn't bad either.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice bag! I didn’t see anything today


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job! Are you still shooting the mighty 20?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

And they say skinnies don't work. Nice!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JerryH said:


> And they say skinnies don't work. Nice!


Silhouettes work fantastic! Set up correctly, and they look like they are moving around to the birds in the air. They get different angles of the dec's as they fly over.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Awesome job! Are you still shooting the mighty 20?


Yes sir! I can't put it down.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> And they say skinnies don't work. Nice!


I have thought about getting rid of all of my full body goose decoys and picking up another 5-7 dozen silhouettes. The only advantage a full body gives me is when I hunt on the ice. I have shells that would work for that scenario though.

Silhouettes look great, you can pack 12 dozen in the space that 6 full bodies take up, they set up and take down in minutes and they freaking work awesome. We had 6 dozen out today, usually a few geese in the area, but not today.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job Rob.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

FM, I hunt my silhouettes on the ice every chance I get.
I run RG Pros with a 13/16" drill bit and cordless Fuel drill motor.
One battery will drill hundreds of holes.
Due to a foot surgery I am out for the rest of the season.
I believe GF lives near me, if you guys want to borrow this bit let me know and I will hook you up.
I do expect one thing though, a quick report of your hunt and a picture if possible.
I have to live vicariously through all you forum members out there......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> FM, I hunt my silhouettes on the ice every chance I get.
> I run RG Pros with a 13/16" drill bit and cordless Fuel drill motor.
> One battery will drill hundreds of holes.
> Due to a foot surgery I am out for the rest of the season.
> ...


Thanks for the offer! I wondered about drilling holes in the ice for the silhouettes. Sorry to hear that you're out for the season and hope your foot heals up quick.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Drilling holes in the ice works very well I do it for silos and windsocks I use a brace drill.. light weight, easy to carry and no batteries to freeze up or die.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> Drilling holes in the ice works very well I do it for silos and windsocks I use a brace drill.. light weight, easy to carry and no batteries to freeze up or die.


I only have one hand so the brace drill was out. 
Tip: Just don't leave anything in your drilled holes overnight...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job! That's one of my favorite ways to hunt, you can never be better hidden than under a snowy layout. Congrats man!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have thought about getting rid of all of my full body goose decoys and picking up another 5-7 dozen silhouettes. The only advantage a full body gives me is when I hunt on the ice. I have shells that would work for that scenario though.
> 
> Silhouettes look great, you can pack 12 dozen in the space that 6 full bodies take up, they set up and take down in minutes and they freaking work awesome. We had 6 dozen out today, usually a few geese in the area, but not today.


Yeah buddy.

I finally parted with my old shells and I went to Real Geese silhouettes two hunts ago. Man do they look good. Only had geese come around one weekend though. Boy the mallards sure like them.

I walk, so I don't think I can carry, or drag, any more stuff but I've always wanted a ground blind, one that has regular marsh camo and snow camo. Any suggestions?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> FM, I hunt my silhouettes on the ice every chance I get.
> I run RG Pros with a 13/16" drill bit and cordless Fuel drill motor.
> One battery will drill hundreds of holes.
> Due to a foot surgery I am out for the rest of the season.
> ...


M12 Fuel with a 3/4" paddle bit for me. Last weekend we just stuck em in 12" of snow!

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah buddy.
> 
> I walk, so I don't think I can carry, or drag, any more stuff but I've always wanted a ground blind, one that has regular marsh camo and snow camo. Any suggestions?
> 
> .


Goosebuster LP XL from Rogers Sporting Goods.
This blind is very lightweight, padded doors (no frame) low profile (LP) a very wide and comfortable backrest and a rubber membrane floor that allows you to set it in water. IMO this is one of the best layout blinds there is. All of our crew uses them. Hard to beat the price too.
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...busters-lp-xl-layout-blind-in-max-5-camo.html

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...-blinds/rogers-layout-blind-snow-cover-2.html


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Goosebuster LP XL from Rogers Sporting Goods.
> This blind is very lightweight, padded doors (no frame) low profile (LP) a very wide and comfortable backrest and a rubber membrane floor that allows you to set it in water. IMO this is one of the best layout blinds there is. All of our crew uses them. Hard to beat the price too.
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...busters-lp-xl-layout-blind-in-max-5-camo.html
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...-blinds/rogers-layout-blind-snow-cover-2.html


Looks a lot like my FA X-Landers, only mine are made of Cordura, which I prefer.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > I have thought about getting rid of all of my full body goose decoys and picking up another 5-7 dozen silhouettes. The only advantage a full body gives me is when I hunt on the ice. I have shells that would work for that scenario though.
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler said:


> Looks a lot like my FA X-Landers, only mine are made of Cordura, which I prefer.


The Cordura sounds appealing. Is it heavy?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Looks a lot like my FA X-Landers, only mine are made of Cordura, which I prefer.


Great blinds, but good luck finding a snow cover for a new one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The goosebuster & Silentwings snow covers fit the X-lander blind. 

Ok let's stop any further discussion about skinnies and their effectiveness. Keep the fullbody business alive and well.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> The goosebuster & Silentwings snow covers fit the X-lander blind.
> 
> Ok let's stop any further discussion about skinnies and their effectiveness. Keep the fullbody business alive and well.


I like shells best.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> The goosebuster & Silentwings snow covers fit the X-lander blind.
> 
> Ok let's stop any further discussion about skinnies and their effectiveness. Keep the fullbody business alive and well.


I hope guys don't figure it out. I like the price of silhouttes, and they would increase with demand.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> I like shells best.


Headless shells work good I hear.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I hope guys don't figure it out. I like the price of silhouttes, and they would increase with demand.


Dont post pics of them hint hint lol. It reminds me of a guy that posted a bunch of ice pics on unit one. It gets shot out daily after freeze up. Now he has to drag his canoe down to the bottom of Turpin lol


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Funny how things that goes around, comes around. I still got dozens of those old dumb Johnson folding decoys we used 50 years ago. All the new kids on the block started buying the hot new full bodies and making fun of us old guys with the folding decs. Thing was that the birds didn't seem to notice the change. 
As far as layout blinds goes, we always had to make our own out of fiberglass. We called them coffins. Still have 3-4 them out in the back shed some place. Worked good for us then, but must admit these new things sure look good.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey BP,
Sorry to change the subject but thinking of selling my muzzleloader percussion 12 bore shotgun.
Bought brand new out of a customs shop in Texas in mid 80's.
Where would you recommend an appraisal be done?
Thanks, Shane


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shane 
Keep me posted & pics please. An old smoke pole is on my bucket list. That would be a fun total retro hunt.


Here is a pic of one of my most treasured hunts I shared with my late friend Ryan. He was shooting his muzzleloader and I was backing him up. He was using bismuth shot that he made with a shot dropper. After the smoke cleared I realized he didn't need backing up. It was a great day.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Shane
> Keep me posted & pics please. An old smoke pole is on my bucket list. That would be a fun total retro hunt.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my most treasured hunts I shared with my late friend Ryan. He was shooting his muzzleloader and I was backing him up. He was using bismuth shot that he made with a shot dropper. After the smoke cleared I realized he didn't need backing up. It was a great day.


Jerry, I will. 
My dad bought it for me as a teen to shoot trap at Ft. Bridger at the rendezvous trap shoot. I was really in to trap and skeet when I was 17 but was losing interest in the rendezvous and it was his way of keeping me interested in Ft.Bridger.
As you know the dove opener clashes with the rendezvous so I was really torn. Shooting doves won over but I would still drop in on my mom and dad for at least one day to keep them happy.
Unfortunately my muzz is only a single barrel but has literally less than 40 rounds through it.
Only thinking about selling it to fund my new goose and Montana pheasant gun, a 28 gauge Cynergy.
Only problem I have is overcoming the guilt when I consider selling the old smoker, replacing it with another shotgun is helping with the guilt.
What is Ryan's last name, he sure looks familiar?

If you need company on next years retro hunt, I have everything including old corkers and 16 gauge side by side hammer gun and would LOVE to put fuel in your boat.


----------

